# my first rabbit！！



## CN_slingshot (Jul 15, 2019)

i hit him at 26meter away。neck shot，9.5mm stealball through brian


----------



## CN_slingshot (Jul 15, 2019)

sorry，i don't know how to Upload pictures。


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Congratulations! Your off and running


----------



## CN_slingshot (Jul 15, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> 恭喜！你的运行


----------



## CN_slingshot (Jul 15, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> Congratulations! Your off and running


thank u！


----------



## CN_slingshot (Jul 15, 2019)

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:266802]


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Great shooting and a nice rabbit!


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Congratulations, 
Good dinner right there


----------



## speedgoat (Jun 22, 2019)

Congrats.Rabbits are fun to hunt


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shot


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey CN_Slingshot,

Did you modify that Cattie you used for the hunt? Looks different then the regular ones I have seen in that style.

Also that was great shooting by the way. Clean take-down.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

That's the way to do it, bet it tasted good


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Great shooting!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I was wondering the same thing Sito! That's a really cool mod if you did it yourself!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shootn buddy. You could not have placed that shot any better.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Wow! Cleanly taken at insane distance...and so delicious.

I am may be getting good enough to hint again. But not from that distance!

I want to cook some rabbit and tan the hides.


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

That's a pretty healthy looking rabbit. Our cottontails don't get that big.


----------



## CN_slingshot (Jul 15, 2019)

M Mars said:


> That's a pretty healthy looking rabbit. Our cottontails don't get that big.


This rabbit weighs 2.15kg！


----------



## CN_slingshot (Jul 15, 2019)

dogcatchersito said:


> Hey CN_Slingshot,
> 
> Did you modify that Cattie you used for the hunt? Looks different then the regular ones I have seen in that style.
> 
> Also that was great shooting by the way. Clean take-down.


 Yeah I made another one


----------



## CN_slingshot (Jul 15, 2019)

AKA Forgotten said:


> That's the way to do it, bet it tasted good


Unfortunately, it's not delicious :hmm:


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Rabbit in mustard sauce...yummy! Can't go wrong with French cooking:

https://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/rabbit_in_mustard_sauce/


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Nice shot! What was the band setup?


----------



## CN_slingshot (Jul 15, 2019)

AUSSIE4 said:


> 好球！乐队的设置是什么？
> [/引用] 2513 long=210


----------

